# Carbohydrates, Insulin and the Glycemic Index



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Glycogen is the main component in the anaerobic glycolysis mechanism of ATP production and ATP is what fuels intense muscular contractions. Each set you do decreases the muscles’ momentary ability to produce ATP and the substrates (including glycogen) required to produce more ATP, and time is then needed for stores of these substrates to be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

